# Still have a few questions



## expatmaybe (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you for all of the information that has been provided on this forum! It has been very helpful. However, I still have a few questions.

Some background- my husband is considering a move to Dubai and he has a tendency to leap before he looks. Therefore, I have been doing extensive research on moving to Dubai and we have a trip planned in the coming weeks (I know it will be Ramadan). I must say, this site has been very informative.

Two questions that I still have:

1. I am under a doctor's care in the US and have prescription medications that are on the banned/restricted list. Can I bring these into Dubai? 

2. What is the best place to live in proximity to the airport (with a child)? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

expatmaybe said:


> Thank you for all of the information that has been provided on this forum! It has been very helpful. However, I still have a few questions.
> 
> Some background- my husband is considering a move to Dubai and he has a tendency to leap before he looks. Therefore, I have been doing extensive research on moving to Dubai and we have a trip planned in the coming weeks (I know it will be Ramadan). I must say, this site has been very informative.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, but if you get caught then you might get a 4 year jail sentence. Or possibly death if court decides you're trafficking. Although I don't think a death sentence has been carried out in Dubai for a number of years.

To be honest, I'm not really sure what you're asking. A banned/restricted list means they're banned or restricted. Are you not clear on what the words banned and restricted mean? Or are you asking something else which I haven't understood   ?

2. Mirdiff, Garhoud, Rashidiya, Al Twar, Al Ghusais. Mirdiff more popular with westerners.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

bonk said:


> To be honest, I'm not really sure what you're asking. A banned/restricted list means they're banned or restricted. Are you not clear on what the words banned and restricted mean? Or are you asking something else which I haven't understood   ?


Ok, on second thoughts, maybe I'm being a bit harsh .

Drugs in Dubai

Banned - no you can't bring them in.

Restricted - maybe with a doctor's prescription. But personally, I'd still feel nervous if I had something like that in my bag at the airport. And really for something like that, you shouldn't be relying on what anyone says in a forum - I can almost guarantee that saying "_but bonk said I could_" will not be much use as defense strategy in court


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

1. NO.. which part of the "banned/restricted" is not clear? Do not take any chance with this..
2. for a short trip, there are many hotels near the airport..


----------



## expatmaybe (Aug 8, 2010)

*Thanks*

Yes, I am literate and I understand what the words banned and restricted mean. However, in the US these drugs which are "restricted" really mean that you must be in possession of valid presciption. I am not speaking of narcotics. I am speaking about drugs for seizure disorders. Everyone says healthcare is good in Dubai so I assume the drugs on the restricted list can still be obtained since some these drugs are needed to treat serious illnesses.

I thought that it would be helpful to get some additional clarification on this site as many of you have experienced some of the same issues.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

expatmaybe said:


> Yes, I am literate and I understand what the words banned and restricted mean. However, in the US these drugs which are "restricted" really mean that you must be in possession of valid presciption. I am not speaking of narcotics. I am speaking about drugs for seizure disorders. Everyone says healthcare is good in Dubai so I assume the drugs on the restricted list can still be obtained since some these drugs are needed to treat serious illnesses.
> 
> I thought that it would be helpful to get some additional clarification on this site as many of you have experienced some of the same issues.


Yes, restricted drugs are available and prescribed in Dubai. Here's one example of how it can go wrong.

BBC NEWS | UK | England | Southern Counties | Bad back led to jail torment


----------



## expatmaybe (Aug 8, 2010)

*Thank You*

Bonk,

Thank you for that. I am sorry if I seemed a bit hostile in my post. However, I was just diagnosed with this condition (stressful in itself) at the same time my husband wants to make a career move to Dubai (again, stressful). I have done a lot of research regarding moving to Dubai and never considered the issue of prescribed medications. It was on this forum that I found the banned/restricted list. And as luck would have it, my medications are on the list. Banned and restricted have two different meanings and I was looking for some guidance. The link you provided was helpful indeed.

Thanks again and I am sorry if my post seemed ignorant.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry about your diagnosis - try to contact the Ministry of Health for clarification?

Ministry Of Health UAE - Links

This is a rough time for you, sorry for your stress :/ I think your name says it all - expat_maybe_... maybe your husband should reconsider this move in favor of a less harsh reality you all might face if you move.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

expatmaybe said:


> Bonk,
> 
> Thank you for that. I am sorry if I seemed a bit hostile in my post. However, I was just diagnosed with this condition (stressful in itself) at the same time my husband wants to make a career move to Dubai (again, stressful). I have done a lot of research regarding moving to Dubai and never considered the issue of prescribed medications. It was on this forum that I found the banned/restricted list. And as luck would have it, my medications are on the list. Banned and restricted have two different meanings and I was looking for some guidance. The link you provided was helpful indeed.
> 
> Thanks again and I am sorry if my post seemed ignorant.


No, I didn't think you seemed hostile. As I said, on second thoughts, I thought I was a being a bit abrupt myself initially. So apology not necessary but thanks for your comments anyway .

And yes, I expect being diagnosed with a medical condition is much more stressful than worrying about some smartarse on an internet forum having a poke at your choice of words .

Try and find out from an authoritative UAE source if you can bring your medication with prescription, and get something in writing if possible - a letter from UAE embassy, UAE health department, UAE customs, or UAE police department.

Or find out if you can get the medication prescribed by a UAE doctor once you're here - try contacting somewhere like the American Hospital, or Welcare Hospital.


----------



## MamaB (Jul 19, 2010)

Having lived in Dubai 1989-96 and again 2004 until July 2010, I would like to say that Dubai is a world full of possibilities but also a world of contradictions. For you to make it, I suggest that you and your husband have a clear goal in mind of what is it you hope to achieve so on those difficult days and there will be several at the beginning, you can picture why you are doing this.

Don't get me wrong, Dubai can be a fabulous place but you have to have the right attitude otherwise it can be very tough. There is such a huge network of expats that once schools start you will make lots of friends who will become a massive support system for you. If you have the right attitude do the research, you may find that with the help that you can get at home and the pampering that you can give yourself, it may be just what you need! (Don't know your diagnosis so I guess it depends what treatment you need - hope it's not respiratory as the climate is very harsh for anyone suffering from respiratory problems)

Good luck and check it out, Ramadan is not the best time but hey if that's the only time you can go ....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Get in touch with The American Hospital and ask them if your medication can be prescribed to you in Dubai and ask them if you can bring a supply into the country with a prescription from your GP to last you til you see a doctor here.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Additionally, this is on the website of the USA Embassy in Abu Dhabi:



> INFORMATION FOR TRAVELERS
> 
> List of Restricted Medication in the UAE
> 
> ...


Restricted Medication - U.S. Embassy Abu Dhabi, UAE

Sounds like a lot of hassle to me but is the only way to be absolutely sure you will have no problems at all if you want to bring your own meds. Otherwise don't bring any and go see a GP here as soon as you arrive so you can get them prescribed. 

Good luck,


----------



## expatmaybe (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone for the helpful advice. My husband and I were looking to move to Dubai for several reasons. One is definitely for the cultural diversity. We have a small child and I want her to experience other cultures and broaden her horizons. I would be lying if I didn't say that the tax free income and housing benefits didn't factor into this. We would like to save extra money and retire early.
I believe moving to any country would be tough at first. I was actually very excited about the move and then Friday I was diagnosed with narcolepsy and potential sleep seizures- not the traditional symptoms of falling asleep while driving or during other activities. Unfortunately, my doctor put me on a stimulant (Ritalin) and something for anxiety/seizures (Xanax). These cannot be carried in the US without a valid prescription either and are "controlled". But the US is much more lax on traveling with prescriptions. My original post was more to determine if I should not even start these meds before my visit to Dubai (not good to abruptly stop taking) or risk having them confiscated. 
I actually had done a bunch a reading prior to my original post and read conflicting stories- very harsh stories regarding imprisonment and then some articles about the UAE authorities just confiscating passports until they determine the validity of the prescription. Either way- not worth it. If I move, I will get a doctor in the UAE.
Thanks again to all of you for your help- not only on this thread but the others that I have been reading. This site has been extremely informative. If I do move, I will look forward to meeting some of you while socializing!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Expatmaybe

A couple of points. 

The drugs you mention are available in the UAE, on prescription from some GPs and many specialists.

If you are US citizen then you will not have a tax-free income whilst in the UAE. You will still be liable for US taxes on all earnings in excess of around USD 92k per annum.
-


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

tax free from the US for 18 months I believe


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Johnnie, you might want to check with tax laws for the usa or take elphaba's advice.  You might be stuck paying or maybe not paying, more taxes then your thinking.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

well I know that, since I have a foreign employer, I will not have to pay into Social Security or Medicare so those are out. I'm not too worried about this since Social Security will be washed up thanks to my parents and their hundreds of siblings born post WWII.

Secondly, I qualify (given my pay grade) for the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion given that I will spend more than 330 days working in the UAE which I plan on doing.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JonStewart87 said:


> tax free from the US for 18 months I believe


Er, no. No tax-free period, just a higher personal allowance.
-


----------

